# British Permanent Resident in France Wants to Move to Portugal



## ising (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello, I am hoping someone can clarify our situation. My husband is a British citizen and I am American. We have 10 year permanent residency in France (Post-Brexit WARP cards). However, we are considering a move to Portugal. I understand that we could apply for a D7 visa but I am unclear about where to do so. The Portugal consulate website in Paris doesn't seem to offer any information to our international situation. Where do we apply?

Thanks!


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

International situation ? Are you diplomat or political exile ?
Only thing that matters is your nationality as stated in your passports.

Yes, consulate is correct place, in country of your permanent residence. D7 is one of options for residence application, depending on your personal circumstance.


----------



## ising (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks, Proud. Actually, I was only referring to the nationalities involved. I wasn't sure if application would need to be through the UK or if there was some online alternative. Sounds like Paris it is. Thanks, again.


----------

